# About foot care scare.



## Mase92 (Feb 4, 2013)

It was very ironic that when I logged on yesterday I seen the main page post about foot care

Here

A bit of personal story, a huge wake up and scare around my house.

I have a few kids, my oldest is a good athlete (proudly I'm bragging he is going to college in the fall to play softball) and for the last few she lives in cleats or workout gear. With the weather we have had, she didn't take care of her feet and the other day came to me saying "Dad, I got a pretty bad crack on my foot" boy was she right.

She could have basically hid a wooden match stick in this crack. So we started treating it.

Two days ago, she comes upstairs her foot is red and actively swelling. She has a bad infection and it is spreading.

We got her to the doctor and they wanted to put her in the hospital for IV antibiotics. After some discussion and tears (she has a hellish softball schedule and prom coming up) we got word we were going to wait it out and see if the oral antibiotic would work.

Long story short or not. 48 hours later the swelling is receding and pain is going away. The cut/crack is closing up and she can almost walk on it again.

The healing powers of the 17 year old body is amazing. But the scary part is even with everything I know and can do medically, without medicine she'd be in bad shape right now.

Moral of this is and along the lines of the headline story is taken care of your feet and make sure your "old enough to know better kids" are taking care of their feet as well.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

I have tried to reply to this post not once but twice ... I can only take my other replies were not very coming ...

So ... I will only hope for a healing of the feet and best wishes for the family ...

Best of luck.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

As a diabetic, I check my feet ever night. I've lost mosta the feelin in em so I gotta be careful. I kicked the bet post one night, didn't even hurt. Next morinin I got up an one toe was all bloody an the nail was a busted up mess. Whoops. Cleaned that all up an watched it fer several days.

Feet are the foundation a yer body, best ta take good care a em or the whole works might tumble down.


----------



## ras1219como (Jan 15, 2013)

Coot do you do any special prepping for your feet? 


Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum. Please forgive typos.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

They tend ta get dry so momma uses an alcohol free cream mostly in the winter. They be locked up in work boots with wool socks what really tends ta dry em out.

In the summer I use a good foot powder ta keep em dry.

Keep what toe nails I got left well trimmed. 

Never ever go without a shoe a some kind lessin I be in the house.

Winter I have ta be carefull bout the cold. I ain't got much feelin left in my feet an I don't notice the cold like I used ta. Gotta be real carefull my boots stay dry. I wear 5 buckle overshoes mosta the winter lessin it gets really cold then I switch ta a insulated pack boot.

If I know I'm gonna be out an on my feet fer long spells, I wear a good cotton sock (they say cotton kills, but this works fer me) with a heavier boot sock over that. It gives me some cushion that way and stops any rubbin.

Lastly, I just gotta watch where I walk. Try not ta get any injuries cause that be a good way ta loose a foot, leg er yer life.

Oh an watch out fer callouses. When I first get outa the shower I sit down an rub my feet real well while the skin be soft. Peels lots a that dead stuff off. I used ta have one them sander thins, but without much feeling that ain't a good idear. To easy ta go to far an have a sore spot.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

*Lesson well learn*

As a child and having spend most of my time in the country I learn from the elders that before putting my boots on, dab/rub my feet and between my toes with white petrolatum (Vaseline), I have kept this habit for 50 plus years, we all know that a soldier`s life depends on his/hers feet, I have seen many of my bodies with nasty athletes feet wounds, I always told the group before heading into the woods to bring many extra pair of socks and during breaks to air their feet, I'm also a diabetic now so foot care is a must. I hope that this child has learn a valuable lesson.


----------



## labotomi (Feb 14, 2010)

Mase, I'm glad your daughter is ok.

The powder they handed out when I was in the military works better than any OTC remedy I've tried. The main ingredient is zinc undecylenate. I've found it for sale under the brand name "derman" in the same style plastic bottle and a cream as well. It's not easy to find so I try and stock up whenever I run across some.


----------



## Mase92 (Feb 4, 2013)

Thanks everyone. She is getting better, as I stated the recoup speed of a young adult/teenager is amazing!

Labotomi I'll look into derman.


----------



## rugster (Mar 2, 2014)

long ago I had problem with athletes foot & foot odors used all the over the counter stuff which helped but
it always came back.

Finally a colleague at work recommended wearing wool socks that was 20 years ago never had an issue since


----------

